# Journey- PRE AND POST scissor



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love Journey posts!! She is such a beautiful girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

She really is breathtaking!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is so pretty. I hope she doesn't fade much.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

She's so pretty.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Carley's Mom said:


> She is so pretty. I hope she doesn't fade much.


I hope not too. I will be surprised if she does, based on what has happened with her colour since she was born, and based on what happened with the litter born of the same parents the year before her litter. But if she does, I will be fine with it. Colour cannot be our focus. Everything else should take priority.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Just lovely. I love photo 4 which really shows her off.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Another pic from this morning. After enjoying a GORGEOUS spring like Easter weekend, we woke up to snowing and blowing this morning. Journey could not wait to get out in it again.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful color and clip. i wish i had the time to keep that much hair on Panda.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone! The amount of time spent on coat care is ridiculous and I have a bad back to begin with so find it back breaking. But the results are wonderful, so we keep plugging along. My favourite place after a Journey groom is laying flat out on the hardwood floor in our hall for about 1/2 an hour, then into a hot bath with 2 Advil and a cup of hot tea.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh gee!!! Lol, that doesn't sound fun! Totally worth it though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I take good care of my dogs, but I have a hard time keeping them mat free in a Kennel cut. I don't know how you guys do it. She looks great and yes, color is not important, but I do love the color she is now.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you everyone! The amount of time spent on coat care is ridiculous and I have a bad back to begin with so find it back breaking. But the results are wonderful, so we keep plugging along. My favourite place after a Journey groom is laying flat out on the hardwood floor in our hall for about 1/2 an hour, then into a hot bath with 2 Advil and a cup of hot tea.


Now thats dedication!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Or utter insanity!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Or utter insanity!!


Poodle insanity!


----------

